# Knall --> PC im Eimer?



## Zaarathustra (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo da draußen,

Ich habe mich gestern daran gemacht meinen neuen Computer zu bauen. Es lief alles reibungslos, bootet, Windows installiert etc. Dann urplötzlich gab es einen lauten Knall und der PC war tot. Ich habe mich gleich an die Fehlersuche gemacht und das Netzteil (Be Quiet 600W) ist tot, läuft weder an meinem noch an dem PC meines Kollegen. Ich habe auch das Netzteil von meinem Kollegen an mein Mainboard angeschlossen und jetzt kommt das Verhalten was ich nicht verstehe und wo ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.

Das andere Netzteil startet meinen PC, alle Lüfter drehen, aber das war es dann auch schon. Die stehen nur und drehen sich, der BIOS Piepser sagt nix, aber es kommt kein Bild, weder aus der Grafikkarte noch vom Onboardchip. Die Grafikkarte in einem anderen Computer wiederum liefert ein Bild.

Ich weiss mir keinen Rat, für mich sieht es so aus als ob das Netzteil entweder das Mainboard oder die CPU mit in den Tod genommen hat. Aber wie finde ich das heraus?

Danke im voraus, liebe Grüße
Zaarathustra


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (18. Februar 2014)

Ich denke nur durch austauschen kannst du sehen woran es liegt.


----------



## Robonator (18. Februar 2014)

Welches Bequiet wars denn genau? Welches ist das Austauschnetzteil (Eventuell zu schwach?)
Funktioniert eine andere Grafikkarte auf dem Mainboard oder hast du mal eine andere CPU ausprobiert? Ich selber würd nu einfach auf ein defektes Mainboard Tippen.


----------



## Zaarathustra (18. Februar 2014)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Das Netzteil was durchgebrannt ist ist ein Netzteil Be Quiet! 600W System Power7 80+ Silber, und das Test Netzteil ein Be Quiet 550W System Power (BQT S6-SYS-UA-550W).

Und nein, eine andere Grafikkarte habe ich auch getestet und zeigt auch kein Bild.

Eine andere CPU auszuprobieren liegt nicht innerhalb meiner unmittelbaren Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Jeretxxo (18. Februar 2014)

Mal die Abstandshalter vom Gehäuse zum Mainboard überprüft, ob auch wirklich nur die zum passenden Format eingeschraubt sind?


----------



## Zaarathustra (18. Februar 2014)

Gerade gecheckt. Nur die die passen sind aufgeschraubt.


----------



## Rennradler77 (18. Februar 2014)

Vermutlich ist das Mainboard hinüber, aber mache zum Test doch noch einen BIOS-Reset, vielleicht hast du ja doch noch mal Glück im Unglück.

*daumendrück


----------



## Zaarathustra (18. Februar 2014)

Tut mir leid vergass ich zu erwähnen, das hatte ich auch schon probiert  Ein anderer Kollege hat sich das auch alles angehört und meint auch nur das da das Mainboard hinüber ist. Ich hoffe das ich wenigstens das Netzteil tauschen kann.


----------



## be quiet! Support (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo Zaarathustra,

bei richtiger Handhabung ist es nahezu ausgeschlossen, dass das be-quiet! Netzteil, aufgrund der vielen Schutzschaltungen und Absicherungen, irgendwelche Hardware zerstört.
Bis zum heutigen Tage ist so etwas noch nicht vorgekommen. Hast du das S7 Netzteil noch einmal, nach einer längeren Auszeit, auf Funktion geprüft? Sofern die Schutzschaltung des Netzteils ausgelöst hat, benötigt die Schutzschaltung eine gewisse Zeit zur Regeneration, danach läuft das Netzteil dann wieder.

Aus der Ferne ist das Sehr schwer reproduzierbar. Du solltest dich mit dem Netzteil an deinen Händler wenden und es dort überprüfen lassen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Zaarathustra (18. Februar 2014)

Erstmal vielen Dank alle Antworter.

Ich habe mich mit dem Verhändler in Kontakt gesetzt, und Mainboard und Netzteil werden zurückgenommen und überprüft und ggfs. getauscht.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Februar 2014)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hallo Zaarathustra,
> 
> bei richtiger Handhabung ist es nahezu ausgeschlossen, dass das be-quiet! Netzteil, aufgrund der vielen Schutzschaltungen und Absicherungen, irgendwelche Hardware zerstört.
> Bis zum heutigen Tage ist so etwas noch nicht vorgekommen.


 
Echt? Zu P7/P8-Zeiten haben mir zwei BQ-Netzteile insgesamt ein Board und drei Grafikkarten mit grellem Blitz und leichter Stichflamme mit in die Hölle gerissen... Aber da wollte BeQuiet ja damals auch nichts von wissen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2014)

Ich kann mich da auch noch bei der legendären Reihe an Funkenflug, Brandspuren am Gehäuse und Rauchzeichen erinnern


----------



## Bulldo (18. Februar 2014)

Lauter knall ist zu 99% vom Netzteil. Aber gut wenn dein Mainboard auch zurück geben kannst. Wird nämlich gerne mal mit in den Tod gerissen


----------



## be quiet! Support (20. Februar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Echt? Zu P7/P8-Zeiten haben mir zwei BQ-Netzteile insgesamt ein Board und drei Grafikkarten mit grellem Blitz und leichter Stichflamme mit in die Hölle gerissen... Aber da wollte BeQuiet ja damals auch nichts von wissen...


 
Diese Aussage ist so bestimmt nicht richtig. Denn in so einem Fall kannst noch immer Gebrauch vom Produkthaftungsgesetz machen werden. Den Vorwurf, dass wir damals nichts davon wissen wollten muss ich daher vorerst zurückweisen. Bitte habe hierfür Verständnis

Gruß

Marco


----------

